# Strange Problem with my BSNL BB Line (8 Years OLD Connection)



## dissel (May 19, 2013)

Hello Experts,

I'm a Bsnl BB user past 8 years and my current plan is BB Home Combo ULD 800 as mentioned in the Bill. From past 8 years at my home this connection served me as problem free. But now from Feb End 2013 it constantly make me suffer.

The problem is Low BB speed, Can't browse a page like face book / verge or any other page as well as many forum like this/ speedtest page simply refuse to load up, Download speed of well seeded torrent at utorrent goes to 0.8 Kbps to 0.2 Kbps....where in normal speed used to get 132Kbps at the beginning of month after limit cross 65Kbps to 80Kbps at regular basis.

Timing of this problem : Every Week days after Evening 7.30 pm /9.30 p.m/11.30 p.m and rectified or solved next day after 11.00 a.m which is office hour of BSNL. If the next day is Sunday/Holiday *then these low speed symtom continues until the next working days/hour comes.

This is become normal in our Home BB connection. To solve this as you guess there are numerous complain (docket) bookings and call up to the local BB Cell. They called back and discussion with them sometimes take place half-hour long,but I never present myself any Rude or Angry instead of worried /concerned customer.

What happened after docket ?

During docket period (when they actually look into) BB behave normal during the day and at night it slow down but the duration is negligible and it last until the weekend. Docket No. closed - Sunday comes and my line goes back to it's slow trauma.

I'm using modem DNA-A201BEI from BSNL......

My ques;

1. Is it possible to access my connection/line before it reached to my home ?
2. Is there anyway BSNL employees such as line man or any other gave my line someone else to access?

3. Is there any ongoing sabotage for BSNL, so that BB customer surrender their connection ?
4. Please help / suggest what to do ?

To add this story short my BB line only functional when the BSNL office hours is going ON else it is almost as good as dead.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2013)

open your modem settings page by going to 192.168.1.1 in your browser(use admin as username & password).in the device status/info/home page check that both snr values are above 15 & both attn values are below 50.


----------



## dissel (May 19, 2013)

Hard to find this info in this modem compare to my previous one which is Huwai MT 882.

Anyhow it is under Device Info -> Stat -> ADSL , Hope it is alright .

 *i.imgur.com/VOOrUTq.png

Please let me know if it is wrong.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2013)

your mode is wrong.it should be ADSL2+ not T1.413.in ADSL settings select connect standard as ADSL2+.


----------



## dissel (May 19, 2013)

under Advance Setup->DSL->

I got this screen, did you mean to I must uncheck the T1.413 ? And What Else ?

*i.imgur.com/z6M0dCg.png

Please confirm....



---------------Update-------------Edit ----------------

Well I unchecked the T1.413 and I never get the DSL Link , once check it back save & reboot the DSL link comes instantly, So I guess that was mandatory.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2013)

uncheck all except ADSL2+.if link doesn't come up then try G.Dmt(uncheck all except G.Dmt).if still no success then something strange is going on with your area exchange because as far as i know only connected standards for bsnl broadband are G.Dmt & ADSL2/2+.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 19, 2013)

dissel said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I'm a Bsnl BB user past 8 years and my current plan is BB Home Combo ULD 800 as mentioned in the Bill. From past 8 years at my home this connection served me as problem free. But now from Feb End 2013 it constantly make me suffer.
> 
> ...



Under which Local Telephone Exchange do you reside into?

Why not personally visit the DE(Internal) or CO(Commercial Officer) of your Local Telephone Exchange,and discuss your problems?

You should *only* visit the BSNL official who *oversees the Broadband connection* of your Local Telephone Exchange area and not any Accounts,Telephone,other Tech. related officials of your Local Exchange.


----------



## dissel (May 20, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Under which Local Telephone Exchange do you reside into?
> 
> Why not personally visit the DE(Internal) or CO(Commercial Officer) of your Local Telephone Exchange,and discuss your problems?
> 
> You should *only* visit the BSNL official who *oversees the Broadband connection* of your Local Telephone Exchange area and not any Accounts,Telephone,other Tech. related officials of your Local Exchange.



I'm located at Kolkata->Barrackpore Telephone Exchange.

Today at the first hour gave a visit to them (Head of the Broadband Section), after explaining the type of the problem they (all) are quite surprised as their reaction....Yes it is possible to down at night but there is no reason it is down at Sunday or Holiday or the Evening of the weekdays. They are look into my plan details.

As they talk themselves (I heard) my plan resides 750 plan P2 Category....need to upgrade to high speed one....I don't understand last part. As I already upgraded to ULD 800 plan. 

Let see this thing solve my problem or not ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 20, 2013)

^^Wish you Best of Luck,brother...


----------



## dissel (May 21, 2013)

^^^
I don't think my visit at the local Telephone ex's broadband section  made much help......coz my problem is there & my connection behave exactly same after 8.30 p.m yesterday, i,e slow as turtle - not able to open any sites ---- all are loading.

To download a 28mb pdf doc took more that 1 hour yesterday.

kg11sgbg, after reading your post I realize, I contacted the broadband section not higher authority.....

Who is the higher authority in Telephone Exchange ? DE or CO ?  as you mentioned in your post.....

Please anyone let me know who is top authority in the Telephone Exchange ?

(I think all Broadband section employees are trying to sabotage or what ever it is....)

My current result :

*www.speedtest.net/result/2721640635.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 21, 2013)

^^It's DE(internal) Broadband section.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2013)

did you tried my suggestion in the meantime?maybe it can save you the trouble of contacting bsnl.like i said your connect standard(T1.413) is first time i am seeing on a bsnl broadband connection.@kg11sgbg can confirm that his connection standard is ADSL2+.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 21, 2013)

dissel said:


> I'm using modem DNA-A201BEI from BSNL......



What exactly is this type of Modem? Because it is not posted on BSNL's website: BSNL BROADBAND MAIN MENU

Yes Friend whitestar,the connection standard is obviously ADSL2+.


----------



## dissel (May 22, 2013)

I'm using this model here are the pic, Provided by BSNL in rental basis after long faithful service of Huwai MT 882.

*i.imgur.com/dYTQH5M.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bY5UNoL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZAIpPZP.jpg



whitestar_999 said:


> did you tried my suggestion in the meantime?maybe it can save you the trouble of contacting bsnl.like i said your connect standard(T1.413) is first time i am seeing on a bsnl broadband connection.@kg11sgbg can confirm that his connection standard is ADSL2+.



Actually I used the modem most of the time (99%) as a bridge device along with my Wi-Fi Router which is Asus RT-N16. But during  posting this issue I'm so paranoid that I keep thinking someone may be hacked my Wi-Fi router and using my connection or maybe there is a fault itself in the Wi-Fi network or my PC's Wi-Fi features got some problem.

So I connected the modem in good old Ethernet cable way, but the line behave same - So I ensure that there is no fault in my end.

All Login essential are fed into the Asus RT-N16 Router and the BSNL's provided router act as Bridge Modem.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 22, 2013)

^^Could you elaborate a little about your connection topography?
I mean how you have connected between the modems,such that our expert friend @white star_999 could provide a solution.


----------



## dissel (May 22, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Could you elaborate a little about your connection topography?
> I mean how you have connected between the modems,such that our expert friend @white star_999 could provide a solution.



Due to several amount of Smart Phones/Tablet/Laptop/Netbook usage by my/our family members there is no other way to satisfy this demand I/we  implement Wi-Fi Network at home like many household in here. Asus RTN16 powerful n Router which cover very well Ground Floor as well First Floor of the house, after that the signal drop/low.

My connection is very simple.

So the BSNL Landline ----> Spliter ----> RJ11 ---->BSNL Provided modem (DNA-A201BEI)----->RJ45 Cable----->Asus RTN16 (WAN port)------> No More Physical Wire after this - All Wi-Fi

Now in the @ Bsnl modem I choose Connection Type Bridge Mode here is the setup screen of the BSNL modem,after that some next / reboot screen which I believe not important.

*i.imgur.com/elec72S.png

Done------

In the Asus RT-N16 all my login details are provided such as user name/pass/ connection type PPPoE. etc etc.

*i.imgur.com/HmVxqbe.png

In this way my connection run from the day one or the current bsnl modem came to my house which is almost 2 years as I recall correctly - No Problem or slow down or anything.

Before this modem, it was Huwai MT 882 (retired / returned to bsnl) + Netgear WNR834B v2 (retired) - all are running same method.

here is the N16's Real Time Internet Trafic Monitor - Reception is 107.65 KB/s - Pretty decent & Normal for my line. The pic taken @ time of Post = BSNL office hours = Week Days = Connection is OK.

*i.imgur.com/OvbSv3q.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2013)

that is all fine but from my view point main issue is your connection standard.it doesn't matter whether modem is in bridge mode or pppoe mode it should connect to your local exchange using ADSL2/2+ standard not T1.413.like i said before try my earlier suggestion in post no.6 above.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 22, 2013)

^^thats the correct problem you marked ,friend.
OP must configure the connection as ADSL2+ standard,which is default for BSNL.


----------



## dissel (May 26, 2013)

I followed the post no.6 made by whitestar_999 and in my case only G.Dmt mode works, If I choose anything other than that such as ADSL or ADSL2+ it simply don't work....

and the problem remain the same, this week it is down/Low speed (as good as dead,can't open a single page) after just 1 P.M Saturday (I guess this is the time when office hours end @ local Telephone exchange on a weekend), Like Fan/Light/ AC's they also turn down the server too which serving at my area ????

Ridicules ......

*i.imgur.com/IZkl8I2.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2731560082.png

*i.imgur.com/ivG7Kfc.png


----------

